# Sound card not working (nVidia integrated HD)

## Zenx

Hello everyone!

This time i'm having trouble with my sound card. I've enabled ALSA in kernel and have enabled the modules I think would be right for my sound card. Here is my lspci:  00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2).

I'm using an ASUS P5N-E SLI motherboard, which has a HD audio chip integrated. Please feel free to ask anything if I didn't say the needed things  :Very Happy: 

Thanks in advance!

----------

## Maleita

or you compile your kernel with support this module or intall alsa-driver,read about it in gentoo documentation

----------

## Zenx

Well yeah, I would try it if i'd even know what module it uses  :Shocked: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

Then Google it  :Wink: 

----------

## Zenx

I "kind of" ran into a problem. Everything works fine, though when i run alsamixer, it gives this ridiculously long error:

```
Running modules-update...

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.dep ...                                               [ ok ]

Loading driver...

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * ALSA is not loaded

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hda_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                     [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                       [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dme  [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1253: No soundcards found...

===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!

```

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Zenx wrote:*   

> Unknown symbol in module

 

Take a look at the zillions of other alsa threads in which this problem has occurred. Here's a hint - compile the kernel properly, and then compile the kernel modules properly.

----------

## Zenx

Allright, everything works fine now as far as alsa goes. Though I'm now having problems with my keyboard layout. I changed the keyboard layout and it works fine - but not in X. If I press either "ä", "ö" or "å" in X, I do not get any symbols. Seems to me like something is blocking it in X  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

